# fighting vs mating



## badbird

I've been seeing some feral out in public lately and I don't know what the difference is between mating and fighting. The birds have been cooing at each other very loudly but not in what seems an angry manner. They also have been pecking their beaks at each other, flapping their wings as if they were fighting. . . . .but they could be mating. I'm not sure. its the same 2 birds.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi BadBird,


...Sounds like territorial fighting...

If 'Billing', they will clasp beaks gently, or one inserts their Beak into t hat of the other, and both move their heads down, and up...

Otherwise, courtship will also show them laying next to each other preening each other, or one laying down low and the other preening them around the neck and head...twitching happily as the other approaches or as they are preened...nodding...being tender and delicate with each other...making little murmurs and gentle sounds...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Symbro

two cocks fighting over territory are viscious. a cock will be aggressive with a prospective mate. he will chase her around and grab the feathers behind her head. she will slap him and repeatally fly away.

either way it is normal and isnt a problem


----------



## badbird

I spied the birds again. . .

It sort of appears they are 'billing' or kissing but I wouldn't have thought that's what they were doing until I saw some pics on line. they were putting their heads together and and grabbing each other's beak area and they were pumping their heads up and down like people shaking hands. Then they'd both coo about the same noises. One of the birds slaps the other with their wing and then they coo. The birds never venture away from each other and later when I walked by again--- they were huddled up RIGHT next to each other as if cuddling so I guess what I THOUGHT was fighting is Mating or courting.

What happens next as far as making eggs and stuff?


----------



## Symbro

They will do more of the kissing and nibble on the necks. Then the cock will strut around the hen. The hen will huddle down. Which is saying I am yours and i am ready. He hops on wiggles back and forth for a few seconds. And poof 10 days later you get an egg. Sometimes it takes a few "jumps" but it will happen.


----------



## badbird

they do nibble on each other and make a cooo ku coooooo oooo cooo ku cooo noise. its cute when they do it at the same time. i havent seen the other bird jump on the other bird yet. they peck at each other's necks and body frequently even when one is facing the other way.

on a side note, what do 2 females do when put together?


----------



## Skyeking

badbird said:


> on a side note, what do 2 females do when put together?


*Your not forceably putting pigeons together, are you? Please leave the ferals be.*


----------



## Symbro

Two females could pair up. Also i have seen two males pair up. It isn't natural but it happens. I have even seen one cock and two females share the same nest. (and share the same cock )

Usually if you have a really dominate hen or a really (nondominate) cock


----------



## badbird

Trees Gray said:


> *Your not forceably putting pigeons together, are you? Please leave the ferals be.*



did i say that? no i dont think so. thanks.


----------

